# TULIP Seminar DVD Coming!



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 21, 2009)

This will soon be released from Desiring God-John Piper,I have listened to him teach on these before as there are 9 Teachings currently available to watch,listen,etc.,And they are Very Good,however these appear to be to new and I am looking forward to them with great excitement!

TULIP: The Pursuit of God?s Glory in Salvation DVD :: Desiring God Christian Bookstore

I will include the link for the older 9 teachings in my next post

-----Added 2/21/2009 at 09:40:36 EST-----

The Doctrines of Grace :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking forward to it


----------

